# Problem: Standby-Modus funktioniert nicht



## _L_ (14. August 2006)

Hallo Zusammen
Ich hab ein Problem unter Microsoft Windows XP Home.
Ich habe meinen PC formatiert und das Betriebssystem neu aufgesetzt. Allerdings funktioniert seit dem der Standbymodus nicht mehr:

*Wenn ich auf Standby klicke wird der PC zwar in den Standbymodus versetzt, allerdings wird dieser umgehend wieder aufgehoben und der PC wechselt wieder in den Normalmodus. Es erscheint eine Fehlermeldung "Stromüberspannung an USB-Hub Anschluss". Und zwar soll dies meine TV-Karte von Hauppauge verursachen. Die Fehlermeldung erscheint allerdings auch, wenn ich nur die Maus angeschlossen habe und sonst nichts. Ich bin ratlos.
*

Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen.

Danke im Voraus
_L_


----------

